# K-Town 4-15



## powhunter (Apr 15, 2010)

Got to the beloved institution of higher shredding around 12...In attendance were

Powhunter
2knees
greg
Madriverjack
Powbumps
Mike
Ozzy
Mondeo
Shredder of Gnar
Jonnypoach


Great spring skiing!!  Awesome bumps on Mid Ovation, Superstar, and Skylark...Pretty much lapped Ovulation, and SS all day with a few hits on skylark.  My knee started to hurt like A MF after our 2nd run, but after a few more runs was feeling ok.  Great day out there everyone was killing it..  Few pics:

Superstar








Greg







MadriverJack ..Real Bad pic..the dude was ripping it today







Ovation Bumps






Superstar at the end of the day






I also schooled 2knees in a duel ...witnessed by all!!:wink:


steveo


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 15, 2010)

Looks like a great day Steve. Think they can make it to May 2?


----------



## TheBEast (Apr 15, 2010)

Very nice.....


----------



## powbmps (Apr 15, 2010)

Always great to ski with the regular crew and meet some new people.  There was some good skiing going down.    

No really.....don't let the lack of footage fool you :razz:.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 15, 2010)

man, what a blast today was.  Went to killington around the same time last year, and although alot more was open then, it was waaaay better today.  middle ovation was just good times.  ss, from where we were cutting in was great too.  I felt privileged to ski some old school bumps. 

Nice to see a bunch of old faces and meet some new ones.  ran into MrsG even.

Powbmps was annihilating the place today.


----------



## Greg (Apr 16, 2010)

2knees said:


> Powbmps was annihilating the place today.



Indeed. Hammering down lower Superstar at mach1 late in the day was impressive.

Awesome crew of simply stand up guys. I was really diggin middle O today. Yeah, low angle, but sick lines, and the dirt, rocks and whatnot added a nice element of challenge. I had one run on lower Supe that felt good when I let them run a bit and tried to do some trough hopping. Most of the other runs on Superstar were survival, but hell, I had fun each time. Skye Lark was fun too, but really, I was just all about Ovation today. Likely finished my season on it, totally all by myself. I really tried to take it all in cruising Nivis that last run, reflecting on a good season. When I got down to middle O from Launch Pad, the sun came out just enough to light up the lines again for me. Had the whole run to myself and felt great on it. Finished up struggling on Lower Superstar, but overall, had a great final day.

Good season. Lots of bumps, met a few new really cool people, and had a lot of fun with the regular ski buddies. Killington served me well for the times I got there this season. People are always going to hate on it, but the Beast is a safe bet early and late season for me.


----------



## powbmps (Apr 16, 2010)

2knees said:


> Powbmps was annihilating the place today.



The only thing I annihilated was my lower back :lol:.  Those were some _deeeep_ troughs.  Didn't want it to end though.

60+ and sunny when I got home at 5:30.  Looks a little different this morning.


----------



## madriverjack (Apr 16, 2010)

The Big K was fantastic. I would really like to get up there 1 more time before I hang em up. It was nice skiing with everyone yesterday. As for May 2nd who knows???? I think the weather will make that call. So get up there asap and don't take the chance.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 16, 2010)

Nice video and pics!  Looks like a good time.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 16, 2010)

Sounds like a good time!


----------



## 2knees (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm in pain today.  big time pain.  my quads are still burning.


----------



## bvibert (Apr 16, 2010)

2knees said:


> I'm in pain today.  big time pain.  my quads are still burning.



That means that you had a good day.  I like the sore feeling after a satisfying day of skiing.  I actually wish I was feeling that today...


----------



## jsul (Apr 16, 2010)

Hello all,
I was at K's also met the crew around 3:00 pm on Ovation. I spent most of the day on Skylark. Shame on me for not checking this website more often would have like to meet up earlier. What a great mogul posse, you guys were shredding lower sup w/ really deep troughs, impressive. Really good skiing. Great day, temps were perfect. No clouds in the morning which softened the snow then clouds came in late and firmed things up a bit, perfect day. I hope to shred with you guys again this year. Although I wasn't doing much shredding:lol:   Awesome day.


----------



## powbmps (Apr 16, 2010)

I saw your post over on the mogul forum today.  Figured we must have crossed paths at some point.



jsul said:


> Hello all,
> I was at K's also met the crew around 3:00 pm on Ovation. I spent most of the day on Skylark. Shame on me for not checking this website more often would have like to meet up earlier. What a great mogul posse, you guys were shredding lower sup w/ really deep troughs, impressive. Really good skiing. Great day, temps were perfect. No clouds in the morning which softened the snow then clouds came in late and firmed things up a bit, perfect day. I hope to shred with you guys again this year. Although I wasn't doing much shredding:lol:   Awesome day.


----------



## powhunter (Apr 16, 2010)

Pats ski at the end of the day








BTW you are more than welcome to use my twisters if ya go up again


steveo


----------



## bvibert (Apr 16, 2010)

Nice work Pat!  Bend that edge back down, fill the hole with some epoxy and you'll be good to go again.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 16, 2010)

3 years of tailgunning....:roll:  i cant even bust a ski in the proper method.


----------



## powbmps (Apr 16, 2010)

2knees said:


> 3 years of tailgunning....:roll:  i cant even bust a ski in the proper method.



How did that discussion go?  "Damage like that wouldn't normally matter, but when you're riding the last inch of your skis, it's a problem." :lol:


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Apr 16, 2010)

glad to see u guys had a great time....forecast doesnt look to good for the next week or so....the drift says may 2nd closing....


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Apr 16, 2010)

2knees said:


> I'm in pain today.  big time pain.  my quads are still burning.



u experienced a real institution little man....


----------



## 2knees (Apr 16, 2010)

Brownsville Brooklyn said:


> u experienced a real institution little man....



i feel honored that i've officially been called a little man by the dis.

and i changed in the sparking lot.  does that get me any extra credit points?


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Apr 16, 2010)

2knees said:


> i feel honored that i've officially been called a little man by the dis.
> 
> and i changed in the sparking lot.  does that get me any extra credit points?



excellent. im proud of u, son!! yes of course u get xtra credit. u get even more credit if mrs g saw u changing? LMFAO!! how about the pic? lol


----------



## ozzy (Apr 16, 2010)

Great catching up with you guys for a few runs yesterday afternoon. Looks like skiing this week is going this coming week is going tio be somewhat stiff and set up. Basicaly, that just preserves it somewhat so they can make may 2


----------



## severine (Apr 16, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Pats ski at the end of the day
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch! 

Guess you need to go see skidmarks for some harts.


----------



## jack97 (Apr 17, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Pats ski at the end of the day
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey 2knees, 

get those twisters while they are cheap. imo, bumps skis lasting 3-4 yrs seems standard. 

I was at kmart and picked up a new twister at Aspen East. The sale/shop guy saw my old twister and noticed one of the tips is bent and my top sheet was all crapped out. He seen worse, mainly blown out edges. Later he gave me some pointers on adjusting the px bindings so hopefuly they don't prerelease on me. I skied skylark and SS, after the adjustment, seem to have solve the problem.


----------



## Brownsville Brooklyn (Apr 17, 2010)

jack97 said:


> hey 2knees,
> 
> get those twisters while they are cheap. imo, bumps skis lasting 3-4 yrs seems standard.
> 
> I was at kmart and picked up a new twister at Aspen East. The sale/shop guy saw my old twister and noticed one of the tips is bent and my top sheet was all crapped out. He seen worse, mainly blown out edges. Later he gave me some pointers on adjusting the px bindings so hopefuly they don't prerelease on me. I skied skylark and SS, after the adjustment, seem to have solve the problem.



I just bought a pair of them from aspen east 168cm. since you high powered bump guys speak so highly of them. i didnt realize bump skis used twin tips....i havent bought a pair of skis in a few seasons. thank goodness my karmas have held up....


----------



## Greg (Jul 13, 2010)

powbmps said:


> Always great to ski with the regular crew and meet some new people.  There was some good skiing going down.
> 
> No really.....don't let the lack of footage fool you :razz:.



Sigh...


----------



## 2knees (Jul 13, 2010)

powbmps rules.

period.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 13, 2010)

Greg said:


> Sigh...



If you rode your bike you wouldn't miss skiing as much....  Just saying... :razz:


----------

